# AB-Y Switch



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Now that I've got my PRII back from servicing, I've decided I'm going to try using both the Princeton and my Peavey Classic 30 amps for gigs. My question is does anyone have a similar setup and if you do, what do you use for switching? I want to be able to play them both at the same time too. I've read a bit about the Radial Tonebone Bigshot ABY pedal. Altho I'm a little bit hesitant right now on getting another Radial pedal, after having foot-switch issues with my Tonebone Classic. 

Any ideas will be well appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have "stereo" chorus or delay pedal with 2 outputs? That's all you really need.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I hear the morley ABY is decent and cheap.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a CH-1 but I want the option to choose which amp to use at any given time. If I'm right, with the CH-1, one is always clean(?). I'm also not looking at a stereo output but rather just 2 amps playing simultaneously with the same output. I am thinking the difference between amps would give me 2 unique "voices". I am also thinking of using specifically the PRII for my clean sound and the Classic 30 for my overdriven/distorted sound. So to be able to switch from one to the other is a requirement.

As for the Morley, I was just reading some reviews that it's noisy and sucks tone. Don't know if that's true. The difference between the price of the Morley and the Tonebone Bigshot is $20US, so it's not really a lot cheaper. Specially if its got true-bypass.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got the switchbone and like it alot. I don't use the boost but the drag really helps to recover the feel and tone lost on the second channel.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a friend of mine has the morley and really, really hates it.

-dh


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Before dropping big $, you might want to pick up an Apex A-B-Y from L&M. Around 40 bucks, and no noise issues or tone loss on my rig....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Before dropping big $, you might want to pick up an Apex A-B-Y from L&M. Around 40 bucks, and no noise issues or tone loss on my rig....


I just saw that a couple of days ago at L&M but it's too late now. I've gotten the BigShot. I'm actually having hum issues with the BigShot right now, but I haven't had the time to tweak the knobs and see if it will work with the setup I have in mind. That is using a Peavey Classic 30 and a Fender Princeton Reverb II both at the same time with the option of using either at any point in time.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I built my own A/B/Y. Works great and no noise. Our bass player uses a Morley and loves it. Good friend of mine in another band has a Morley and hates it, so I guess you gotta try and see.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I have the Morley ABY... what more do you need than this... it's perfect.

KHINGPYNN


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> I have the Morley ABY... what more do you need than this... it's perfect.
> 
> KHINGPYNN


It does the job, I guess. But play through it and then play straight into the amp and you'll see just how much signal it sucks. It's horrible, IMO.


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

*switchbone*

I've got a switchbone and it works great ! Expensive though


----------



## G.A.S. Man (May 5, 2006)

I use a Voodoo Lab Amp Selector switch. It may be overkill for your purposes, but I really like it. It's programmable and allows you to select any combination of up to 4 amps. It also has a line out for a tuner. It's exactly what I needed. It may be a little $$$ but I'm pretty sure it will be the last one I'll ever buy.  

http://www.voodoolab.com/ampselector.htm


----------

